# Soluble Fiber



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

I'm fixing to start taking Citrucel. This is the first fiber supplement I have ever taken. Should I begin it on the weekend or just any day? I guess what I am asking is does it cause any initial reactions that you may have to just deal with and then they go away? If so, how long does it last?Thanks for any thoughts on this.I have been reading a lot of info and think I need to do this instead of Metamucil.Pros/Cons?Thanks,Laurie


----------



## alongtin (Jul 30, 2002)

Starting fiber for me was really great. Contrary to popular belief (and the packaging) fiber like Metamucil or Citrucel isn't really a laxative- it's "bulk forming." That means that it firms up the stool while also forming a gel that provides smooth passage. So in that way, it's good for diarrhea and constipation. If you're really worried, though, start on the weekend. You don't have much to worry about- just start out slowly and build up to a higher dosage.Good luck!Amy


----------



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

Thanks, Amy. I'm going to start it next weekend. This week I'm going to research more on good/bad foods and soluble fiber.I had an awful flare-up last week but have been better since Friday. I hope it stays down. Stress seems to make me worse and I have more than my fair share of that right now, LOL.Laurie


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I find all the fibre supplements give me worse C and gas no matter how much water I drink. I found citracel worse than any others. They all seem to have sugar or some sweetner in them which could be part of the problem.


----------



## sueby (Jul 10, 2002)

I was advised to use 1 dose of Metamucil at night before bed, by my GI. I have had D IBS for a few years, and in combination with checking out food intolerances and taking Metamucil, I'm feeling like I'm back in control of things. I have had 1 D attack in the past 6 weeks, and I can clearly link that to a glass of wine (I had eliminated that for 8 weeks).BM's are now what I consider normal, regular and more predictable. I back up any anxieties by taking Immodium if I'm going to be travelling distances or in traffic, but I think it may not be long til I can wean myself off them. I'm lucky that my work is a short walk from home (7 mins) or 2 min in car. In short, Metamucil and eliminating chemical intolerances has made me feel normal again. But... remember everyone is different, so I won't even mention which foods I've stopped, but I got lots of help from Sharla Race's online book "Change your diet and Change your Life". It takes a fair bit of dedication to really test yourself out. My husband has been very supportive and also eliminated foods along with me to make things easier. Any thing is worth a try I think!


----------



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

Sue writes: I was advised to use 1 dose of Metamucil at night before bed, by my GI. I have had D IBS for a few years, and in combination with checking out food intolerances and taking Metamucil, I'm feeling like I'm back in control of things. *** That must be a wonderful feeling!Sue continued: I have had 1 D attack in the past 6 weeks, and I can clearly link that to a glass of wine (I had eliminated that for 8 weeks).BM's are now what I consider normal, regular and more predictable. ***LOL. Regular, more predictable...I only dream of that. Maybe I'll give the Metamucil a try. Sometimes I think being so "irregular" causes big problems with the IBS and that it is the main reason I have "bad stomach days". The good days are when I don't go at all, which are sometimes 3 or 4 days apart. For the last couple of days I have been so proud of myself because my bowels have moved without problems. I haven't had to guzzle Pepto or feel weak and all.Sue writes more: I back up any anxieties by taking Immodium if I'm going to be travelling distances or in traffic, but I think it may not be long til I can wean myself off them. I'm lucky that my work is a short walk from home (7 mins) or 2 min in car. In short, Metamucil and eliminating chemical intolerances has made me feel normal again. *** That's wonderful news. I have eliminated high fructose corn syrup from my diet and you can't imagine how much it's helped me. I wish I had tried it years ago. I know some of my trigger foods now and try to stay away from them. Sometimes I just have to have one (like popcorn) - so I tell myself I brought it on when I am attacked, LOL.Sue writes: But... remember everyone is different, so I won't even mention which foods I've stopped, but I got lots of help from Sharla Race's online book "Change your diet and Change your Life". It takes a fair bit of dedication to really test yourself out. My husband has been very supportive and also eliminated foods along with me to make things easier. Any thing is worth a try I think! *** Sing it, sistah! It is amazing how no two bodies are alike. And IBS symptoms vary so much from person to person. I have learned a lot and am always looking for suggestions. I wouldn't have eliminated the high fructose corn syrup (I got that mainly from drinks that were not diet) if someone hadn't mentioned that as a trigger from them. I thought, "hmmm....I drink a lot of cokes. I'm going to switch to diet/decaf and see how that works." I thought I had died and gone to Heaven.Thanks for responding. I wonder if Metamucil makes a pill instead of the stuff you stir into your water. Or does it taste okay?


----------



## sueby (Jul 10, 2002)

Hi BookwormMetamucil tastes OK to me, so long as I drink it reasonably soon on stirring it in. It tastes like a cordial drink, with a light gritty texture to it. It turns thicker if you leave it too long, and remember to wash the glass straight away, otherwise it goes all "gluggy". For me, I've had yet another successful week. NO "D", and continuing regular, consistent BM's.Went out to a restaurant (and we all walked 2 kms to get there, on a brisk Australian winter night - fantastic!) with the girls from work and stayed overnight away from home, sharing a motel unit with a work colleague. These are just some of the small things that just even 2-3 months ago, would have felt like "mountains to conquer".Staying away from citrus, wine, coffee, diet cokes. Have re-introduced small amounts of tomato, as in light pasta sauces. Seems OK. Mentally, I now know that if I'm going to get a "D" attack after food, it will be within 1-1.5 hrs, so once that time has passed, I forget to even think about my bowels. What a great feeling! I even performed on stage last night at a folk club (1 immodium, just to ease my mind - which I probably didn't even need it!)


----------



## mrysgrl (May 9, 2002)

Jane93I had that problem with name brand fiber supplements. Have you tried 100% psyllium with no other ingredients. # brands. I get one at Whole Foods/Fresh Fields. I think it is called Yerba Prima psyllium husks but there are many other good brands. I have been using it fo 1 1/2 years now


----------

